# Thoughts on the "feeder preference"



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

imho there is little sexier than a girl who loves her food... and now and again i wonder why. 

My best guess is that it is a natural evolution thing (assuming one supports evolutionary theory!) -in "the old days" it would be a good way of building a bond with a woman in your tribe, the best hunter would be a good catch, and well able to feed kids... as would bbw! 

I'd be interested to hear other peop's thoughts on the matter...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 3, 2005)

eljay said:


> imho there is little sexier than a girl who loves her food... and now and again i wonder why.
> 
> My best guess is that it is a natural evolution thing (assuming one supports evolutionary theory!) -in "the old days" it would be a good way of building a bond with a woman in your tribe, the best hunter would be a good catch, and well able to feed kids... as would bbw!
> 
> I'd be interested to hear other peop's thoughts on the matter...



it's all associations in my opinion:

fat = good.
food = fat.
more food = more fat.
more food = more fat = more goodness.

considering it's also a completely unfulfillable fetish, a woman obliging a feeder should eat as much as she wants...no more, no less. just take comfort in the fact you don't have to watch your weight for him, and he'll enjoy the few pounds you put on, if that.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

It's interesting how many sculptures of HUGE women we have in the archaeological record, dating from periods of early settlement and agriculture. Also lots of emphasis on bulls... Make what you will of that.


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

yes, it seems that only modern society has shunneed the bbw... 

Some of the wobbly bits are still allowed... but not a belly... 

Fools i tell you, FOOLS!


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

oh, and, bulls ... good question... not sure about the bulls thing...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

eljay said:


> oh, and, bulls ... good question... not sure about the bulls thing...



Yeah... especially since some cultures, like the Minoans, would have slender women flip over bulls by grabbing their horns and stuff. The houses in Catal Huyuk are festooned with bull horns... then you have the Maltese and Willendorfian large ladies... hmm...


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

also reminds me of a south american tribe where the leader/boss/king dude would select his few fav' females and lock them up and feed them ... western society sucks


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

maybe this is where the phrase "the horn" comes from


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 3, 2005)

I personally have no interest in programmed feeding, deliberate weight gain, any of that stuff. But I do like food.  

However, there is a vast difference between no interest personally, and not understanding the general interest in it.

I have dated guys who enjoy watching a big girl eat, or that she'll order dessert along with the appetizer and main course. That's fine with me! I love milkshakes, if you're dating me and want to buy them for me... go for it! I'd enjoy them, and if it's something that makes you happy in the process ... more power to ya.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh yes. We WILL get more power from it... have another cookie, why dontcha?


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

funny thou.... i have had a lass willingly gain for me...but she really didnt like it (but kinda pretended it was ok /) ... but i didnt find that reallly attractive.... It kinda has to be a good thing for both parties for me... 

also, must stop using "..." to finish sentences.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Yeah, that's my bag...

Absolutely, both people need to be having fun. Forcing is wrong. And even a milligram of gain is sexy to the true feeder. It's the thought, not the actuality that does it.


----------



## eljay (Dec 3, 2005)

yes, exactly!


----------



## Jes (Dec 3, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I personally have no interest in programmed feeding, deliberate weight gain, any of that stuff. But I do like food.
> 
> However, there is a vast difference between no interest personally, and not understanding the general interest in it.
> 
> I have dated guys who enjoy watching a big girl eat, or that she'll order dessert along with the appetizer and main course. That's fine with me! I love milkshakes, if you're dating me and want to buy them for me... go for it! I'd enjoy them, and if it's something that makes you happy in the process ... more power to ya.



Interesting. 
I like being locked up in a shack and fed.

Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 3, 2005)

...that the first explicit literary exemplar of erotic weight gain occurs in the Marquis De Sade's "Justine"...in the Priory of the libertine monks, where the female captives are fed as much as possible to enhance the monk's carnal pleasure...but does anyone listen to me...noooooooo! 





Jes said:


> Interesting.
> I like being locked up in a shack and fed.
> 
> Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 3, 2005)

Jes said:


> Interesting.
> I like being locked up in a shack and fed.
> 
> Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!



You will now recieve 500 PMs from feeders with newly purchased shacks and locks.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2005)

Jes said:


> Interesting.
> I like being locked up in a shack and fed.
> 
> Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!



Y'know, this is precisely the kind of negative stereotype the feeder community has worked so hard to dispell over all these years. 

I've got a couple shacks and a condemned warehouse... pm me


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2005)

It seems I've always had chubby black men approach me when I was alone in restaurants. They must've figured " I like to eat, she likes to eat, we'd be great together!" Okay that was not related to the origianl point but I wrote it anyway.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2005)

I've found there are _atleast_ three types of feeders. One a dominant figure who might even have sadistic tendencies and gets off on fantasizing his feedee grows unhealthy, unnatractive, and is eventually destroyed. Another a nurturing caregiver who wants to see his woman pampered and satisfied and probably has some submission issues or is trying to reconcile his desires with socially accepted norm, IMHO. Then there are people who take pleasure in excess: they enjoy the, "gluttonous" aspect of it all and find pleasure, perhaps sympathetically or co-dependantly, in watching someone partake in, " too much of a good thing". There're probably a myrhiad of other kinks I missed, I haven't read the stories section in a while, but to say that it all stems from a desire to have healthy kids seems glib, at best.

I think my feeder tendencies are much more complicated than just wanting a healthy women to help perpetuate my family line. Sometimes I like watching a girl go to far, sometimes I get a sympathetic twinge of enjoyment.. I need to do more research though... anyone wanna volunteer?


----------



## Stuffa (Dec 3, 2005)

I think there's another perspective as well, where the person isn't necessarily a feeder, but finds that because they prefer the supersize that there are very few partners that actually fit their "ideal." As such, they slip into the feeder fantasy/scenario, because that is the only way they'd be able to obtain the size of partner they think they require to be happy.

I'm not saying I agree with this, by the way. To me it's the same as finding a beautiful blonde and telling her that she's almost perfect, but she needs to get her tits done, get a tan, and a bit of plastic surgery. Ideally she'd ignore all that and find someone else who realises she's perfect. *shrugs*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 4, 2005)

Jes said:


> Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!



Oh sure, blame the Witches.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 4, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I've found there are _atleast_ three types of feeders. One a dominant figure who might even have sadistic tendencies and gets off on fantasizing his feedee grows unhealthy, unnatractive, and is eventually destroyed.



oh god...just the thought of my feedee becoming unattractive and hospitalized...:smitten: i just got so horny just now i might have to lock up jes in a shack


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> You will now recieve 500 PMs from feeders with newly purchased shacks and locks.



dude, I didn't get a one! No feeders who ALSO have shack/padlock fetishes, I guess? And I thought there was a lid for EVERY pot. Mom lied!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Maybe they thought they could not possess you. Dan Ex Machina seems ready to go, though. Might want to give him a tinkle...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 4, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Maybe they thought they could not possess you. Dan Ex Machina seems ready to go, though. Might want to give him a tinkle...



tinkle away, creamy cakes.*

jes lives right by me, anyway.

*"creamy cakes" is my attempt to come up with the most disgusting, perverse, sleazy pet name ever for jes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I personally have no interest in programmed feeding, deliberate weight gain, any of that stuff. But I do like food.
> 
> However, there is a vast difference between no interest personally, and not understanding the general interest in it.
> 
> I have dated guys who enjoy watching a big girl eat, or that she'll order dessert along with the appetizer and main course. That's fine with me! I love milkshakes, if you're dating me and want to buy them for me... go for it! I'd enjoy them, and if it's something that makes you happy in the process ... more power to ya.




Makes me wonder if there are Steak-n-Shakes in your neck of the woods...


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> tinkle away, creamy cakes.*
> 
> jes lives right by me, anyway.
> 
> *"creamy cakes" is my attempt to come up with the most disgusting, perverse, sleazy pet name ever for jes.



I LOVE this! I don't really know what it means, and I don't care!

Yeah, mine and Dan's shacks are practically next door to one another. But he's always being adversarial so I think he doesn't like me.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 4, 2005)

Jes said:


> Interesting.
> I like being locked up in a shack and fed.
> 
> Hey, you know who was a feeder? The witch, in Hansel and Gretel!


 
This dynamic is very clear in the operatic version by Engelbert Humperdinck, which is not for children at all, and there are clear erotic overtones as the witch/seductress fattens up her victim/lover. 

Sound clips: http://www.schott-music.com/artist/show,42557.html


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 4, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I've found there are _atleast_ three types of feeders. One a dominant figure who might even have sadistic tendencies and gets off on fantasizing his feedee grows unhealthy, unnatractive, and is eventually destroyed. Another a nurturing caregiver who wants to see his woman pampered and satisfied and probably has some submission issues or is trying to reconcile his desires with socially accepted norm, IMHO. Then there are people who take pleasure in excess: they enjoy the, "gluttonous" aspect of it all and find pleasure, perhaps sympathetically or co-dependantly, in watching someone partake in, " too much of a good thing".




I just like having dinner with a beautiful fat girl who isn't embarassed to get seconds. I love a large, round figure, and to meet a woman who can enjoy her large, round figure is a real turn-on.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

I always wondered if the erotic element in the original story had ever been brought out....Hansel Und Gretel was one of my childhood....er Freudian delights..hey I turned when I was 5! I am harcore hardwired fat!!
:eat1: Thanks so much for the info...this is significant to my understanding of my own personal history as well as the cultural and memetic history of fat.
 


Buffetbelly said:


> This dynamic is very clear in the operatic version by Engelbert Humperdinck, which is not for children at all, and there are clear erotic overtones as the witch/seductress fattens up her victim/lover.
> 
> Sound clips: http://www.schott-music.com/artist/show,42557.html


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 4, 2005)

Jes said:


> dude, I didn't get a one! No feeders who ALSO have shack/padlock fetishes, I guess? And I thought there was a lid for EVERY pot. Mom lied!!



Oh, all right. You twisted my arm. 

I will lock you in a shack and feed you. Just two little things. You have to supply the shack and I've never fed anyone before and have no idea how. But I am willing to learn.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, all right. You twisted my arm.
> 
> I will lock you in a shack and feed you. Just two little things. You have to supply the shack and I've never fed anyone before and have no idea how. But I am willing to learn.



I hear tell you use food to feed folks.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

If you would please to check other threads more than weekly, you would discover that we already have feeding booth #6 in our fortress of Eviltude reserved for none other than Miss Jes, degravitized and the padlock polished...I tested the tube myself...yummy butterscotch pudding! Mmmmmmm! This will be a snap! Muahahahahah! :shocked: 





fatlane said:


> I hear tell you use food to feed folks.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Obesus said:


> If you would please to check other threads more than weekly, you would discover that we already have feeding booth #6 in our fortress of Eviltude reserved for none other than Miss Jes, degravitized and the padlock polished...I tested the tube myself...yummy butterscotch pudding! Mmmmmmm! This will be a snap! Muahahahahah! :shocked:



(Smacks minion upside the head)

And what do you think the CLONING VATS are for? Rhododendrons?


----------



## Jes (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah, if only one of you gents wanted to buy Miss Jes a cup of coffee

(or, going along with the theme, 40,000)


Random story: sometimes, as kids, my brother and I would drink as much water as we could and then roll around, listening to the other's belly sloshing. Anyone else? This wasn't fat or feeder play, as we weren't, but some kid had 'taught' my brother the game (talking about it at school one day) and he suckered me in.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 4, 2005)

Fuzzy said:


> Makes me wonder if there are Steak-n-Shakes in your neck of the woods...




There aren't. New England is a vast wasteland for the more "fun" fast food chains around the nation. It's sad... really. 

*sniff*


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

Errr....well, uhhhhhh...I'd love to....even a fancy coffee, like a nice double Cappucino....but...you're WAAAAY OVER THERE! That makes it more challenging! Isn't coffee an appetite stimulant, as well as being a vasopressor, diuretic and other things! ? Hmmmmm?  



Jes said:


> Ah, if only one of you gents wanted to buy Miss Jes a cup of coffee
> 
> (or, going along with the theme, 40,000)
> 
> ...


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 5, 2005)

Stimulant? Methought it was a depressant. I mean, I _know_ caffeine is a CNS stimulant, but methought it was used to quel hunger pangs. Isn't it, like, the main ingriedient in TrimSpa? 



UncannyBruceman said:


> I just like having dinner with a beautiful fat girl who isn't embarassed to get seconds. I love a large, round figure, and to meet a woman who can enjoy her large, round figure is a real turn-on.



That's what the, " atleast" was in there for. Do you have any idea what you rmotivations might be? I was kinda trawling for info along those lines... on topic posts n' stuff.



Obesus said:


> I always wondered if the erotic element in the original story had ever been brought out....Hansel Und Gretel was one of my childhood....er Freudian delights..hey I turned when I was 5! I am harcore hardwired fat!!
> :eat1: Thanks so much for the info...this is significant to my understanding of my own personal history as well as the cultural and memetic history of fat.



Yeah, I'm gonna have to check that out too...


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 5, 2005)

Jes said:


> I LOVE this! I don't really know what it means, and I don't care!
> 
> Yeah, mine and Dan's shacks are practically next door to one another. But he's always being adversarial so I think he doesn't like me.



 i'm sorry i come off adversarial to you..i can be very in-your-face and blunt on the board, and i let the dogs loose alot, but i didnt think i did that to you (i wasn't trying to). i'm very charmed by your witty posts and you sound fun.


----------



## Jes (Dec 5, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> i'm sorry i come off adversarial to you..i can be very in-your-face and blunt on the board, and i let the dogs loose alot, but i didnt think i did that to you (i wasn't trying to). i'm very charmed by your witty posts and you sound fun.



Oh, I see, he's all nice and stuff when he wants me in the shack!! I see how it is in your family!

And yes, coffee is an app. suppressant. Though I, like Kathy Griffin, think Trimspa is 90% heroin, now.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 8, 2005)

The feeder preference is extremely odd.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 8, 2005)

Hence, a subset of the overall BBW/FA preference.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 9, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> The feeder preference is extremely odd.



Them's powerful close to fightin' words hereabouts...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 9, 2005)

if the feeder preference is an odd thing, then i guess i'd have to say that i'm odd, too. but i must admit that it's good to have a place to finally let this stuff out rather than weirding out my friends by trying my damnedest to explain it.

aaron£


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 9, 2005)

If she thinks that weird, no one better tell her about the padder guys or the ones that get off on farts.


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 9, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I personally have no interest in programmed feeding, deliberate weight gain, any of that stuff. But I do like food.
> 
> However, there is a vast difference between no interest personally, and not understanding the general interest in it.
> 
> I have dated guys who enjoy watching a big girl eat, or that she'll order dessert along with the appetizer and main course. That's fine with me! I love milkshakes, if you're dating me and want to buy them for me... go for it! I'd enjoy them, and if it's something that makes you happy in the process ... more power to ya.



You know, for better or for worse, I read this post and it makes me wonder: have any of you ladies, or would you ever consider, going out with a self-proclaimed "feeder" just for the free food? lol :eat2:


----------



## LJ Rock (Dec 9, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I've found there are _atleast_ three types of feeders. One a dominant figure who might even have sadistic tendencies and gets off on fantasizing his feedee grows unhealthy, unnatractive, and is eventually destroyed. Another a nurturing caregiver who wants to see his woman pampered and satisfied and probably has some submission issues or is trying to reconcile his desires with socially accepted norm, IMHO. Then there are people who take pleasure in excess: they enjoy the, "gluttonous" aspect of it all and find pleasure, perhaps sympathetically or co-dependantly, in watching someone partake in, " too much of a good thing". There're probably a myrhiad of other kinks I missed, I haven't read the stories section in a while, but to say that it all stems from a desire to have healthy kids seems glib, at best.



This was interesting, because lately I have been putting a lot of thought and self examination into what specifically it is about the feeder-fantasy that appeals to me. It definately is NOT the first aspect that you mention here (though I will confess, the idea of a playful force-feeding scenario can be kind of fun, if both parties are down for it.) 

I think I'm more of a combination of the latter two aspects... I want to put my woman on a pedastal and pamper her, indulge her every desire and treat her like the queen that she is; deprive her of nothing, provide her with everything! And there is something about the gluttony, the excess, the idea of just having "too MUCH" as you put it.

I don't know, I have more thoughts on this subject, but perhaps it would be better if saved for a seperate post. I'll have to give it some more thought. I just wanted to jump in on this discussion.  I'd be interested to hear if anyone else has any other thoughts on the appeal of this fantasy.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 9, 2005)

Feederism is highly compatible with a feminist viewpoint. The typical chauvanist macho male Neanderthal feels that a woman's place is in the kitchen. The feeder believes that a woman's place is in the dining room. This is a massive gain for the status of women. :eat1:


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 9, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> The feeder preference is extremely odd.



odd yes. but asked to trade for a foot fetish or pegging, i'll stick with feederism, thanks.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 9, 2005)

..dating back to the earliest periods of human consciousness, when food and survival were not as cozy as they are today...there is evidence in the archeological records, that anywhere from 40,000 B.C., this was a religious and cultural practice in many parts of the world...it survives today as a cultural phenomena in North Africa, the South Pacific and even in a few scattered pocekts in Old Europe. It is usually linked with pubescent females, although it can also be found as a royalty symbol, since the royal personnage is often thought to be the link to the land, the fatness of their body would reflect the "fatness" and fertility of the land. Not odd at all..part of the human experience since we were around.




CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> The feeder preference is extremely odd.


----------



## Jes (Dec 9, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> odd yes. but asked to trade ... pegging, i'll stick with feederism, thanks.



LIES.


jes


----------



## eljay (Dec 9, 2005)

LJ Rock said:


> ....
> 
> I think I'm more of a combination of the latter two aspects... I want to put my woman on a pedastal and pamper her, indulge her every desire and treat her like the queen that she is; deprive her of nothing, provide her with everything! And there is something about the gluttony, the excess, the idea of just having "too MUCH" as you put it.
> 
> ...


 

Yes, this is mostly what does it for me 

It has to be for the ejnoyment of both parties - i can't be doing with someone doing it "for me" if it made them miserable at the same time


----------



## eljay (Dec 9, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> odd yes. but asked to trade for a foot fetish or pegging, i'll stick with feederism, thanks.


 
I'd have to admit to having a bit of a thing for bbw's with cute toesies too


----------



## eljay (Dec 9, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> There aren't. New England is a vast wasteland for the more "fun" fast food chains around the nation. It's sad... really.
> 
> *sniff*


 
Awww...bless...

Still maybe you could be tempted to visit "Old England" instead


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 9, 2005)

I know this website is aimed (mainly) at men's fantasies hence the reason I think that's why many get annoyed. Rarely in the realm of sex is the woman's voice heard or what gets her going. Things are usually one sided and a discourse between men and women when it comes to sex happens once in blue moon.


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 9, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> It seems I've always had chubby black men approach me when I was alone in restaurants. They must've figured " I like to eat, she likes to eat, we'd be great together!" Okay that was not related to the origianl point but I wrote it anyway.



I write to friend in the USA and she tells we that many cultures in Africa still admire the larger person, that both men and women in some areas will seek larger people as partners, That being overweight is a badge of money and power. 

BWL


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 9, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I know this website is aimed (mainly) at men's fantasies hence the reason I think that's why many get annoyed. Rarely in the realm of sex is the woman's voice heard or what gets her going. Things are usually one sided and a discourse between men and women when it comes to sex happens once in blue moon.



What is the baby in you Avatar?, it is hard to make out, can you send a bigger pic.

thanks

BWL


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't eat the baby!


----------



## eljay (Dec 9, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> I know this website is aimed (mainly) at men's fantasies hence the reason I think that's why many get annoyed. Rarely in the realm of sex is the woman's voice heard or what gets her going. Things are usually one sided and a discourse between men and women when it comes to sex happens once in blue moon.


 

maybe a new thread is required...? I don't think there is anything stopping your voice from being heard...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 9, 2005)

eljay said:


> maybe a new thread is required...? I don't think there is anything stopping your voice from being heard...



I think we had a thread like that briefly on the old board. Most ran the gamut from bubble baths, massages, flowers, having them take out the trash or do the dishes - the usual suspects. But again, the amount of women willing to share anything deeper with close to 500 viewers is probably very low. 

In my early days of tinkering on the web men were often eager to hear what my fantasies were. For the hell of it I would share and just for shits and giggles sometimes I would make stuff up, just to see what the reaction would be. Most of the men I talked to would practically fold themselves up into any shape necessary to fit within the confines of what my twisted desires were simply because they wanted to have sex. I still laugh when I think of some of the conversations I've had. 

I don't know, this has kinda made me wary of sharing too much information with loads of people online. Speaking only for myself I'd much rather someone be interested in me as a person rather than only taking an interest in me after they've found out that I'm into something that they think is hot or they'd like to try.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Buffetbelly said:


> Feederism is highly compatible with a feminist viewpoint. The typical chauvanist macho male Neanderthal feels that a woman's place is in the kitchen. The feeder believes that a woman's place is in the dining room. This is a massive gain for the status of women. :eat1:



Blech. 

Not up to guys to decide what a woman's place is, no matter how your little rationale neatly it fits in with your fanatsies.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

OOOOOOOhhhh... talk liberated to me, baby!

Do more things I didn't tell you to do. Independent thought TURNS ME ON!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Blech.
> 
> Not up to guys to decide what a woman's place is, no matter how your little rationale neatly it fits in with your fanatsies.



Ummm, I'm pretty sure he was joking. Notice the wink smilie? I really doubt he was trying to make a proclamation on what the status of women should be in our culture.

Back on to the topic. I know I'd make a really bad feeder. Watching people eat kinda grosses me out.


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Dunno, Jack, I've seen such remarks here before, made seriously.

And FLO, paint my toenails, will ya?


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Also wanted to say I agree with this very much:

FLO:


fatlane said:


> Absolutely, both people need to be having fun. Forcing is wrong.



If it's a mutual thing, hey, have at it.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Dec 10, 2005)

eljay said:


> also reminds me of a south american tribe where the leader/boss/king dude would select his few fav' females and lock them up and feed them ... western society sucks



I knew of this happening in Africa, Tunis, Mauritania, Nigeria etc. But I had never heard of it happening in South America. Tell more.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Blech.
> 
> Not up to guys to decide what a woman's place is, no matter how your little rationale neatly it fits in with your fanatsies.


 
Hey, who let you out of the dining room?  I certainly hope you're typing with one hand and eating with the other. :eat1: Don't tell me you're full --everyone knows you have to suffer to be beautiful!


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Buffetbelly said:


> Hey, who let you out of the dining room?  I certainly hope you're typing with one hand and eating with the other. :eat1: Don't tell me you're full --everyone knows you have to suffer to be beautiful!



Then you'd better get to work. I'm already beautiful.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Dec 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Then you'd better get to work. I'm already beautiful.


 
Certainly true. Even truer for your knowing it! :wubu: 

Note that I am NOT using the wink emoticon this time!!


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

Buffetbelly said:


> Certainly true. Even truer for your knowing it! :wubu:
> 
> Note that I am NOT using the wink emoticon this time!!



Noted.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 10, 2005)

Omnibus reply alert. If you don't like quoting just skip this.



LJ Rock said:


> You know, for better or for worse, I read this post and it makes me wonder: have any of you ladies, or would you ever consider, going out with a self-proclaimed "feeder" just for the free food? lol :eat2:



As a feeder, I'm always hoping 



LJ Rock said:


> This was interesting, because lately I have been putting a lot of thought and self examination into what specifically it is about the feeder-fantasy that appeals to me. It definately is NOT the first aspect that you mention here (though I will confess, the idea of a playful force-feeding scenario can be kind of fun, if both parties are down for it.)
> ...



Yeah, I don't really dig feederism as misogyny either, but there are _so many_ stories about it ya gottah figure a bunch of people do. Maybe it's a domination thing? 


LJ Rock said:


> ...
> I think I'm more of a combination of the latter two aspects... I want to put my woman on a pedastal and pamper her, indulge her every desire and treat her like the queen that she is; deprive her of nothing, provide her with everything! And there is something about the gluttony, the excess, the idea of just having "too MUCH" as you put it...



Right on.



eljay said:


> Yes, this is mostly what does it for me
> 
> It has to be for the ejnoyment of both parties - i can't be doing with someone doing it "for me" if it made them miserable at the same time



Does she have to be as interested as you are or just happy you're happy? I ask because I was just thinking of how easy it would be to accidentally end up in a situation where one person's acting as much out of acquiescence or some illusionary feeling of responsibility as enjoyment _vis a vis_ how much harder it is to find a feedee as opposed to someone who's just open to the idea. 


MissToodles said:


> I know this website is aimed (mainly) at men's fantasies hence the reason I think that's why many get annoyed. Rarely in the realm of sex is the woman's voice heard or what gets her going. Things are usually one sided and a discourse between men and women when it comes to sex happens once in blue moon.



Well, speak up. We're _listenning_, already.



LillyBBBW said:


> *SNIP* ...
> I don't know, this has kinda made me wary of sharing too much information with loads of people online. Speaking only for myself I'd much rather someone be interested in me as a person rather than only taking an interest in me after they've found out that I'm into something that they think is hot or they'd like to try.



Is it impossible to find something someone's interested in is hot if you are genuinely interested in him/her as a person? You're a great gal and just because you also happen to (reputedly) happen to have some pretty darn fascinating interests doesn't change that. Ofcourse now I know better than to actually believe anything I've heard...  I do see your point though, even if you didn't have the reputation you do I'd still drool over you as a pretty lady who did *might* be interested... and that's bad, right?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Tina said:


> Then you'd better get to work. I'm already beautiful.



Sure thing. For the toenail polishes, should I go with Almond Coffee or Terra Cotta?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

LJ Rock said:


> You know, for better or for worse, I read this post and it makes me wonder: have any of you ladies, or would you ever consider, going out with a self-proclaimed "feeder" just for the free food? lol :eat2:



Sure!!! As long as he knows I'm not into the gaining, I'm all for the eats.  We (my friends and I) have friends who are feeders, and we always have fun hanging out with them and they buy us desserts or run to the store for snacks. It's silly, harmless fun and everyone enjoys the "play" aspect. 

*feel the need to clarify... I would never go out with someone and mislead them, or anything like that, I mean just going to dinner or something like that*


----------



## Tina (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Sure thing. For the toenail polishes, should I go with Almond Coffee or Terra Cotta?



Almond Coffee, please. 

Dang, now you've made me think of ice cream.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Me too. Now you know how feeders work.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Them's powerful close to fightin' words hereabouts...



Fighting is not neccessary. We all like what we like and I am stating my opinion.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

ClashCityRocker said:


> if the feeder preference is an odd thing, then i guess i'd have to say that i'm odd, too. but i must admit that it's good to have a place to finally let this stuff out rather than weirding out my friends by trying my damnedest to explain it.
> 
> aaron£




But then you have to admit we fat admirers are all an odd sort. Our preference is very different from the mainstream and you have to have a place for us to congregate.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

bigwideland said:


> I write to friend in the USA and she tells we that many cultures in Africa still admire the larger person, that both men and women in some areas will seek larger people as partners, That being overweight is a badge of money and power.
> 
> BWL




And we need to import this African norm and spread it all over the USA so we can win the rest of the country away from this weight loss neurosis.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Step one: Play African music. Quit listening to commercial radio. I recommend Amadou & Mariam for starters. They are awesome.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Step one: Play African music. Quit listening to commercial radio. I recommend Amadou & Mariam for starters. They are awesome.




And sooner or later, we will change this crazy country we live in.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Me too. Now you know how feeders work.



Cleaver, insidious, and mouth-watering.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 11, 2005)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> And we need to import this African norm and spread it all over the USA so we can win the rest of the country away from this weight loss neurosis.



Y'know, you're thinking of a few small parts of Africa... which is a _continent_ not a country. There're over thousand languages, several hundred cultures, and a couple dozen countries there.... for some reason I felt like pointing that out.



fatlane said:


> Step one: Play African music. Quit listening to commercial radio. I recommend Amadou & Mariam for starters. They are awesome.


 Who gets their preferences from radio? I seem to remember FAs like, "experimental" music, oldies, and indie stuff. Out of curiosity though, what are Amadou & Mariam's preferences as far as size?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Y'know, you're thinking of a few small parts of Africa... which is a _continent_ not a country. There're over thousand languages, several hundred cultures, and a couple dozen countries there.... for some reason I felt like pointing that out.
> 
> 
> Who gets their preferences from radio? I seem to remember FAs like, "experimental" music, oldies, and indie stuff. Out of curiosity though, what are Amadou & Mariam's preferences as far as size?



Well, they're blind... no idea what they like to look at... but they play some great music. If you like blues, you will love Amadou et Mariam. Brilliant guitar and vocals.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Cleaver, insidious, and mouth-watering.



So let's paint those tonails... I'll be a sadistic feeder and not let you have any ice cream for another hour.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL! I can't tell you how frightened I am!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> LOL! I can't tell you how frightened I am!



Now to chain you to the fridge... but only if you want to be chained in a very liberated and independent way, with no pre-set criteria for performance and the release word set as "flatscreen".

I'm hip to the latest trends in how to be a 21st Century Consenting Adult.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Not "fatscreen" eh?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Not "fatscreen" eh?



No. That could be misconstrued.

For your chain, you want paper links, plastic ties, or iron links? If you want paper, we'll have to have a craft session first.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

LOL How's about Silly String?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Works for me. We'll just _pretend_ it's a mass of gothic iron shackles.

How much you planning to eat, so I can extrapolate properly? Like, if you have a roll, I pretend it's an entire loaf of bread... then, I have a t-shirt from the "young miss" section I want you to pretend is an XXXXXXXXXL, so when you say it won't fit, I'll pretend it's because you just now got so huge from all the eating. From being chained to the fridge. With silly string.

Trust me, this is all very sexually thrilling. Work with me and I'll work with you on what turns you on.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Heh. I think that hefty 'job' as it were, goes to Big. And he's been very good at it, too, I might add.  

And now I shall be circumspect...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Heh. I think that hefty 'job' as it were, goes to Big. And he's been very good at it, too, I might add.
> 
> And now I shall be circumspect...




Glad to hear. That means I don't have to take off my trusses.

Fred Garvin, Male Prostitute, is my hero.


----------



## Tina (Dec 11, 2005)

Heh.  I prefer Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigalo, personally.


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 11, 2005)

You've said in a few idle jests what could take pages of serious discussion to so much as broach. Funny how that works.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> You've said in a few idle jests what could take pages of serious discussion to so much as broach. Funny how that works.



Yeah, I just came to that realization, myself. Wow. 

I should write books and give seminars, I swear... http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 11, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Is it impossible to find something someone's interested in is hot if you are genuinely interested in him/her as a person? You're a great gal and just because you also happen to (reputedly) happen to have some pretty darn fascinating interests doesn't change that. Ofcourse now I know better than to actually believe anything I've heard...  I do see your point though, even if you didn't have the reputation you do I'd still drool over you as a pretty lady who did *might* be interested... and that's bad, right?



Hey! I thought I responded to this but it hasn't showed up. It was a stroke of brilliance so strong that my entire left side went numb for 10 seconds after. I'm going to have to try it again. Won't be nearly as good though.

To me, it feels the same as someone who's after you for your money. Maybe one would argue that it's not the same, but it feels like it to me. If someone wants me for my mind, my looks or even my body - I can work with that.  But there are some things that I personally don't feel comfortable with. Is it wrong for someone to be a bit more attracted to me because they heard through the grapevine that I was into something kinky? I suppose not. But if the person wouldn't give me the time of day otherwise, that might be a bit offputting.

Trust me, my other response was better but it's gone forever.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 11, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> Y'know, you're thinking of a few small parts of Africa... which is a _continent_ not a country. There're over thousand languages, several hundred cultures, and a couple dozen countries there.... for some reason I felt like pointing that out.



True. And I can tell you as an African American that there are many black folks out there who despise the larger figure. I grew up in a home with that kind of self-hatred.


----------

